# So happy the dogs get along!



## Ronni (Apr 6, 2021)

Introducing a new dog to the existing dogs can sometimes be a problem especially when all the dogs in question are seniors. I was careful when Ron and I moved in together to make sure my tiny Chihuahuas got along with Racer, his big ole mutt.

Adding Hope to the mix was worrisome at first till I realized that she was as chill as the rest. They are all completely easy with each other and I love that!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 6, 2021)

I wish hubby and I could let go of the controlling thoughts of loosing a pet that keep us from getting one.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 6, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I wish hubby and I could let go of the controlling thoughts of loosing a pet that keep us from getting one.


I’m not sure I understand that @Aunt Marg. Could you clarify?


----------



## Keesha (Apr 6, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I wish hubby and I could let go of the controlling thoughts of loosing a pet that keep us from getting one.


I wish you could too. The fact is that everything dies. That  hurt we feel when they die is nothing compared to the love they offer to our lives. They offer us unconditional love 24/7 - 365 days of the year. They fiercely wag their tails every time they see us. You’re losing out Marg.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 6, 2021)

Ronni said:


> I’m not sure I understand that @Aunt Marg. Could you clarify?


Neither hubby or I can stand the thought of loosing a pet, so no pets for us, Ronni.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 6, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I wish you could too. The fact is that everything dies. That  hurt we feel when they die is nothing compared to the love they offer to our lives. They offer us unconditional love 24/7 - 365 days of the year. They fiercely wag their tails every time they see us. You’re losing out Marg.


I know we're losing out, and believe me, we think about it often, not daily, but close to.

Just wish we could let that aspect go.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 6, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I know we're losing out, and believe me, we think about it often, not daily, but close to.
> 
> Just wish we could let that aspect go.


Oh I know. Our last dog died from getting a raw hide bone twisted in her intestines. I cry every time I think of it because I’m the one who gave it to her. I’ll never ever forget the look in her eyes , trying to hide the fact that she was in pain and dying. She was blind and diabetic. I had to give her two needles a day. We never made it to the animal hospital in time and she died in my arms. Yep. Makes me bawl every time I think about it so I promised myself that I’d think about all the excitement she brought  to our lives. All the fun , joy and love she offered.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 6, 2021)

Sorry Ronni. I’m so glad to learn yours are all getting along well. This is great news.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 6, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Oh I know. Our last dog died from getting a raw hide bone twisted in her intestines. I cry every time I think of it because I’m the one who gave it to her. I’ll never ever forget the look in her eyes , trying to hide the fact that she was in pain and dying. She was blind and diabetic. I had to give her two needles a day. We never made it to the animal hospital in time and she died in my arms. Yep. Makes me bawl every time I think about it so I promised myself that I’d think about all the excitement she brought  to our lives. All the fun , joy and love she offered.
> View attachment 158592View attachment 158593


Such a sweetheart of a pooch.

Thank you for sharing your story with me, Keesha.


----------



## Jules (Apr 6, 2021)

They all know they’ve got a great thing going.  Same for you and Ron.


----------



## win231 (Apr 6, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Neither hubby or I can stand the thought of loosing a pet, so no pets for us, Ronni.


Neither can I.  After my Yellow Lab died 5 years ago, I also said "No more."  
I couldn't shed a tear when I lost my parents (I had no reason to).  But losing my last 2 Labs & 2 Collies screwed me up for years.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 6, 2021)

win231 said:


> Neither can I.  After my Yellow Lab died 5 years ago, I also said "No more."
> I couldn't shed a tear when I lost my parents (I had no reason to).  But losing my last 2 Labs & 2 Collies screwed me up for years.


I've never handled death well, and the love I have for animals is the same.

I'd be in the same camp as you, Win, it would really do a number on me.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 6, 2021)

Wonderful pictures, @Ronni


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 6, 2021)

I feel the same way about getting another pet and possibly going through another death. I couldn't handle it. 

Another depressing thought about getting another pet at my age is having to give it up because I will have to move or can't take care of the pet.
I have a friend who is now in a nursing home. She and her husband loved cats and took an older one in. Six months later both of them ended up in the home. 
The poor thing had to be returned to the shelter, now 6 months older and probably traumatized.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 6, 2021)

I am glad they get along. My Chihuahua is getting along well with the Bulldog we got in November too.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 6, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I've never handled death well, and the love I have for animals is the same.
> 
> I'd be in the same camp as you, Win, it would really do a number on me.


I agree.. it is so hard to lose a pet. They really do become part of our family.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 7, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I feel the same way about getting another pet and possibly going through another death. I couldn't handle it.
> 
> Another depressing thought about getting another pet at my age is having to give it up because I will have to move or can't take care of the pet.
> I have a friend who is now in a nursing home. She and her husband loved cats and took an older one in. Six months later both of them ended up in the home.
> The poor thing had to be returned to the shelter, now 6 months older and probably traumatized.


I’ve thought about that aspect too @Ruth n Jersey. I’m very lucky that 4 of my 5 children live close by, and between them all our pets would be taken care of if we could no longer do it.

Added to that, my daughter is an ex vet tech, fosters animals for several rescues and volunteers weekly, so with her connections even if the family couldn’t permanently take care of our animals they would look after them till Paige found them permanent, loving homes.

I understand the mindset of not wanting a pet because there would likely be the pain of loss in the future. For me, the joy I derive from my little pack outweighs the future loss. But it’s a very personal decision.

Have any of you thought of fostering? You could make a huge difference in the life of an abandoned dog or cat, a litter of kittens or puppies whose mama has died and need bottle feeding, a senior who needs care after a dental or during heartworm convalescence etc.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 7, 2021)

I've been through losing pets all my life.  Each one holds a special place in my heart and I remember them all.  But, I simply find having a dog is so comforting and I don't have any trouble adapting to a new one.  Each is unique and sometimes very challenging.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 7, 2021)

I think I will have a dog or cat as long as I can.  I have had pets my entire life and I can't imagine not having one or more. To me, the joy they bring outweighs the sorrow when they die but I can certainly understand not wanting to go through it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2021)

Ronni said:


> Introducing a new dog to the existing dogs can sometimes be a problem especially when all the dogs in question are seniors. I was careful when Ron and I moved in together to make sure my tiny Chihuahuas got along with Racer, his big ole mutt.
> 
> Adding Hope to the mix was worrisome at first till I realized that she was as chill as the rest. They are all completely easy with each other and I love that!
> View attachment 158583
> ...


Love the photos Ronni, so happy there is peace and love among the pack.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> I think I will have a dog or cat as long as I can.  I have had pets my entire life and I can't imagine not having one or more. To me, the joy they bring outweighs the sorrow when they die but I can certainly understand not wanting to go through it.


I feel the same way @Jeweltea, I'm an animal lover and can't imagine living without a pet, hopefully I'll be healthy enough to care for one as time goes on.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 7, 2021)

Looks like a satisfied, comfortable and good looking bunch of doggos!


----------

